# Dazc's prep for the British finals



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

used to use IKM quite a bit, and thought i would get back on here check out other competitors and run a journal of my prep for the Brits in nottingham. I qualified in bedford at the Muscletalk championships, in a class of 10.

heres a few photos-











Uploaded with ImageShack.us





For people that dont know me, im 32, have been bodybuilding nearly 12 years. im a builder by day. Im also a PT and biomechanics coach.

My training is high rep, low rest because thats what works for me. heavy low rep work causes me too many injuries or niggles. This year is my third time on stage, i did u80s in 09 and placed 3rd. in 2010 i was coming back from a distal bicep detatchement, and again did leeds but didnt place, dieting down from 15.5 stone in 10 weeks was a bit too much! lol I went all out to try get bigger and start a move to the u90's, but when i started dieting it became clear that after training for as long as i have, another 10kg of muscle to be competitive in the next class up is never going to happen, i dont have genetics suited to holding alot of muscle.

Aims? well, im not going to be shy. now im doing the classics, my aim is a top spot, then i can compete abroad. Thats my aim, if i fall short, well then ill put my hands up and say i failed.

Im also a rep for gaspari and syntrax products, part of team Gaspari UK and have a Blog on their website here- http://gasparinutrition.co.uk/darran-clemmit.html


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

Im aiming to come into the Brits a few lbs heavier, and ALOT leaner. condition on the day was JUST acceptable for me, im still trying to find what works for me peaking on the day, because ive tried the common ways of doing it, and they dont work! Since bedford ive been clean bulking heres my current diet-

7.30- 80g MyoFusion, 10g flaxseed powder, in water. 150g oats, 25g raisins, 15g mixed seeds, 400ml semi skimmed milk, half a grapefruit.

10.00- 150g chicken breast, 50g basmati rice (uncooked weight), spinach, banana.

12.30- 250g lean mince beef, onions, chopped tomatoes, EVOO, 600g baked potato, apple, and 200g natural yogurt.

3.00-150g chicken breast, 50g basmati rice (uncooked weight), spinach, banana

5.00 (pre workout) 40g IntraPro isolate, 40g oat flour. 1.5 scoops, Superpump MAX

Intra workout- serving of size on MAX

PWO 40g IntraPro, 40g malto, 40g dextrose

7.30- 250g beef, 100g basmati rice or equivalent new potatoes, mixed veg. 200g natural yogurt, protein cookie.

9.00- 70g MyoFusion, 150G oats, 25 raisins, 15g mixed seeds, 400ml semi skimmed milk.

11.00- pre bed- 80g MyoFusion, 10ml udos oil, 50g oat flour in 400ml semi skimmed milk

weight has slowly crept up, along with a little bodyfat, but for the last week weight has been stuck fast at 86kg. ill probably start cutting again in a couple of weeks. Ill be the same condition and weight i was at 6 weeks out, with 10 or 11 weeks untill the finals, so fingers crossed it will go to plan!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Looking forward to reading this thread daily. Can I ask how you cook your chicken and beef? Great pics as well mate

Joe


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

cheers Joe, i fry everything mate, tastes best, and is nice and quick. i dont use any oils for it though, just dry.

trained with Anabolic Designs CEO Joe Binley last night. Have decided to get out and about a bit with training, just to mix things up a bit! have some mega doms today in my lats, and biceps! didnt even do any 'bicep' work as such! High volume session. cant remember the weights used, because its not my regular gym!

Wide grip pull down. 4 sets, 15-20 reps.

Backwards pull down (best description i can give it!) 4 sets, 15-20 reps, except last set, where i did 30

Behind the neck pull down, 2 sets

Neutral, narrow grip pull down, 1 all out pyramid set of 5 sets, 12 reps per set, no rest.

Tbar rows 2 sets

Row machine. 3 sets of 12-15, super setted with scapular retractions 15-20 reps, same weight no rest. And 1 extra set of scap retractions.

Narrow row, 2 sets, and finished off with a time under tension set of 70 seconds work. First time doing that style for myself, and something i might have a play with in the gym!

Knees have been a bit dodgy for a long time, but they dont feel too bad today, so heading to the gym to do some light leg work.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Be good o follow an experience competitor good luck


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Good luck mate.

Full steam ahead bro


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

wot height are u mate and wot is ure comp weight u have to be ? looking good in the pics mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome back to UKM Daz, great to see you are posative for your run in mate......all the best for the prep mate


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

cheers guys! will hopefully get time to read others journals and post in them soon! I love following other peoples journeys! smithy, im 175 cm mate, so that gives me a weight limit of 79kg. i was a bit under that at bedford (with dehydration). for the finals i want to be 2-3lbs leaner, but 3-4lbs more muscle.

Was legs tonight. Ive got very bad knees, there is quite bad damage to both meniscus' and im supposed to have had them operated on by now to clean them up, but i got my shot at the British, so made the decision to carry on and have the ops in the off season. I love training legs, and squatting, and it really gets me down sometimes that i have to be so carfull and i cant go into the gym and smash my legs to pieces like i used to. luckily im blessed with a decent quad sweep, that makes my legs look bigger than they are. something thats a real positive in the classics! Tonights leg session is really only the second time i have squatted in about 8 months or so, leg training has pretty much been restricted to sldl and calf raises for the rest of that time.

5 mintues cross trainer to warm up.

leg press, 30 reps very light.

squat.

60kgx20

100kgx20,20,20

140kgx10 (didnt feel right)

120kgx15,15

leg press (horizontal sliding bed machine)

140kgx100 widow maker set.

leg curls.

40kgx20,20,15,15,12,12

leg extensions, very slow, very controlled.

20kgx20,20,20

calfs.

3 exercise calf complex done back to back.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

paul, im very positive for the show mate! im looking very good, everyone that has seen me offseason has had very positive things to say about how im looking.

right now im sat at just under 88kg, and in the same condition i was 6 weeks out from bedford when i was 86kg. and i will be starting the diet at 12 weeks out, so twice as long, to loose about the same amount of fat. all the signs are looking very good!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Daz I was there at the bedford and you deserved your place mate... not only a quality physique but also such a huge smile and you looked like you were having the time of your life mate... it made such a change from some of the sour pusses on stage  genuinely a pleasure to watch you do so well...


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> Daz I was there at the bedford and you deserved your place mate... not only a quality physique but also such a huge smile and you looked like you were having the time of your life mate... it made such a change from some of the sour pusses on stage  genuinely a pleasure to watch you do so well...


cheers buddy! appreciate you taking the time to say so! I LOVE being on stage, and at the end of the day people pay to see a show, so i try my best to make it a decent one on my part! But im always concious that if you get smiling and enjoying it wrong or take it too far, it can come accross as cocky and up yourself, something im definately not!


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

dazc said:


> Im aiming to come into the Brits a few lbs heavier, and ALOT leaner. condition on the day was JUST acceptable for me, im still trying to find what works for me peaking on the day, because ive tried the common ways of doing it, and they dont work! Since bedford ive been clean bulking heres my current diet-
> 
> 7.30- 80g MyoFusion, 10g flaxseed powder, in water. 150g oats, 25g raisins, 15g mixed seeds, 400ml semi skimmed milk, half a grapefruit.
> 
> ...


Thats a decent amount of quality food mate respect for typing your diet up for all to see

PWO is that maltodextrin and dextrose - two types of carbs? why is that mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi mate, i remember you from the muscletalk comp. Me and the mrs dubbed you "the smilie one"


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

standardflexer said:


> Thats a decent amount of quality food mate respect for typing your diet up for all to see
> 
> PWO is that maltodextrin and dextrose - two types of carbs? why is that mate


hi mate, yes it is! there is some info in a study ive seen to show that a combination of the two leads to better absorbtion, i forget exactly, something to do with osmosity, molecular weight etc. wont do any harm, and its not as sweet as using all dextrose, so i figure why not!

Im working with James collier on diet, and ill be logging my diets all the way through prep, i always do when i run journals. I never understand the keeping it secret thing so many insist on! its an individual diet, tailored to my exact needs, day, work, training etc etc! other people can follow it if they want, but it will change through prep, and its not going to work for them like it does for me!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Hi mate, i remember you from the muscletalk comp. Me and the mrs dubbed you "the smilie one"


yep, thats me! haha!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

dazc said:


> cheers buddy! appreciate you taking the time to say so! I LOVE being on stage, and at the end of the day people pay to see a show, so i try my best to make it a decent one on my part! But im always concious that if you get smiling and enjoying it wrong or take it too far, it can come accross as cocky and up yourself, something im definately not!


mate cocky and up yourself is something that DID NOT come across at all... pure enjoyment and love of the game is all... in fact we commented on the fact that you seemed so genuine and a nice guy... as I said was a pleasure..


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

trip into leeds tonight, to train with Rick Miller from predator nutrition. We met up at Rals (andy boltons gym) for shoulders and triceps.

lat raise

4 sets, 15 reps.

1 set, 20 reps

rear delt iso, on bench.

4 sets, 15 reps.

shoulder press.

4 sets, increasing weight each set, 15-20 reps.

1 pyramid set, 5 weight changes, 12 reps, no rest.

1 pump set 30 reps.

full range lat raises.

3 sets, 12 reps.

shrugs.

3 sets 20-25 reps.

v bar push downs.

1 sets, increasing weight, 20-12 reps

1 set pyramid, 5 weight changes, 12 reps, no rest.

large range rope pushdowns,

3 sets, 12-15 reps.

overhead extensions

3 sets 12-15 reps.

good session!

weight on a morning was 89kg today! got 10kg to loose for the brits! and 3 people have now said that i dont have that much fat to loose! typical, i have the best ever growth spurt now ive changed to classics and am on the limit! Fingers crossed i can keep the new muscle when dieting!

diet changes on monday, to start cutting for the brits, will post diet on monday!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey Daz, good to see you over here at UK-M!!! Looking awesome on stage, gotta say I've always though the smiling comes off cocky but you just looked like you were having a wicked time.

He's a cool dude Joe, is he still competing?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Hey Daz, good to see you over here at UK-M!!! Looking awesome on stage, gotta say I've always though the smiling comes off cocky but you just looked like you were having a wicked time.
> 
> He's a cool dude Joe, is he still competing?


cheers bud!

Joe Binley? hes planning on competing again, but packing on the muscle at the moment! youve never seen anyone so lean whos off season and growing as well! His vascularity is freaky as well!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

dazc said:


> cheers bud!
> 
> Joe Binley? hes planning on competing again, but packing on the muscle at the moment! youve never seen anyone so lean whos off season and growing as well! His vascularity is freaky as well!


Yeah buddy.

I havn't seen him in like a year, but last time I saw him he had just competed and he wouldn't tell me where he placed but said it was bad. Had a few drinks with him in a nightclub and used to always see him in Asda. Like I say been a while now.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

i know hes very busy at the moment, and all over the country on business!

AD has some new products coming soon!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

hest, biceps and calfs tonight, good session to say i did shoulders and triceps last night. not the ideal, but needs must!

incline DB press

14kgx20

18kgx20

25kgx12

47.5kgx18,18,12

25kgx20

cable flys

4 sets, 15 reps, 2 second static contraction

dips, bodyweight.

20,20,15,15

james 3 minute calf routine

hammer curls.

20kgx12

15kgx15,15,12

machine preacher curls

fst-7

james 3 minute calf routine.

Yes folks, you read that right, i did the calf routine 2x during my work out! having trouble walking now! haha, i NEEEEED bigger calfs!

glad its the weekend, had some big sessions this week, on equipment thats different to normal, and the doms has been building all week, and im ready for a rest big time!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What's James' 3minute calf routine mate?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

an awesome calf routine that james collier gave me!

its weighted calf raises, bodyweight calf raises on a step, and then bodyweight calf raises on the floor. 12 sets per set, and rotated 3 times, with no rest at all.

gives stupidly bad doms the first time you do it, and over time its been the only thing thats ever grown my calfs!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

It's a bit like the one lee williams gave me when he prepped me.

Standing weighted for 12-15

Standing off step 12-15

On floor onto toes 20

Repeat x3

I love that pain when can't even contract them, the veins get ridiculous


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

just trained at evolution gym in rochdale, very good gym, and i had a great session, using some kit thats new to me, which is always good!

cable lat raise.

10kgx20

15kgx20

20kgx10

25kgx10,10,8

rear delt flys on bench.

12kgx12

10kgx15,15,15,15

hammer strength isolateral shoulder press (first time on one, so had to guage the weight to use) weight per side.

20kgx15

40kgx15

60kgx10

70kgx8

75kgx6 drop set- 70kgx5,60kgx8,40kgx10,20kgx12,12,12

rear delts in delt fly

50kgx10

40kgx12,12,12

full range lat raises.

12kgx12

10kgx12,12,12,12

shoulders are shot! good session, and shoulders were numb for a good 15 minutes after, and i didnt know what to do with my arms!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

absolute sh1tter of a work out. having split with the missus, and struggling to make my business work after it being sucessfull for nearly 10 years, the last thing i really need is to be dieting, feeling tired, and having to make sure everything is 100% nailed.

Just to really totally over load the crap, knee just didnt feel like playing tonight (both knees require surgery, but i put it off untill after the british), think the reintroduction of cardio has resulted in some swelling of the joint. hopefully its temporary being this bad, and it will ease off.

leg press.

20kgx12

40kgx12

60kgx12

80kgx12

100kgx12,12,12,12 each rep with 5 burns at the bottom.

thats as much as i could do for quads.

SLDl

60kgx20,20,20,20,20

hamstring curls

40kgx15,15,15,15

cardio, 20 minutes. knees strapped up the whole time, makes them very hot and sweaty, but keeps them together, and the heat seems to help the joints.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Thats really ****!

Sorry about the misses and good luck with the knees.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Daz been following your journal but not commented so far. Thought u looked great at your qualifier so well done mate. Im sorry to hear about your bad news, dieting is hard enough without all of the stresses life throws at us i hope things get better but just remember mate there is much more to life than bodybuilding, health and state of mind is much more important. Im sure things will get better keep ur chin up bud.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

As carney said mate sorry to here abt the added stress defiantly something u dnt need.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

cheers guys! Not the first time ive had setbacks, and im sure it wont be the last! I keep telling myself that compared to a bicep dettatchment and surgery, the setbacks i have at the moment are a walk in the park! lol

Head down, and maintain focus, brits has been a ten year goal, and its so competitive these days, you can never know for sure when or if youll get another invite.

Just feeling a bit sorry for myself tonight i guess, helped along by a bad session in the gym, and frustration!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

on a more positive note, new diet is showing results in just 4 days, which is good! will post diet up over the next day or two, so people can see what im doing!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

It's not long now chin up mate

Sorry to heart the bad news but glad you are already noticing changes with the diet and not giving up, the Brits is a dream I would love to accomplish too stick with it


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Sorry to hear the news about the mrs mate... sucks at any time but worse when youre prepping... good luck with the business, tough times but if its been successful I am sure you will get it back on keel... out of interest what business is it?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

construction mate, mainly domestic work, new builds, conversions and extensions. Plenty of work about, just the market at the moment is flooded with people working cash in hand. last few years downturn really hasnt affected me, but the last 6 months or so have seen changes. Even pricing jobs breakeven im losing them!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

dazc said:


> construction mate, mainly domestic work, new builds, conversions and extensions. Plenty of work about, just the market at the moment is flooded with people working cash in hand. last few years downturn really hasnt affected me, but the last 6 months or so have seen changes. Even pricing jobs breakeven im losing them!


on the plus side if you can hold on long enough you will have loads of work soon having to fix those jobs done for peanuts


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

New diet is posted on my Gaspari blog, if anyone wants to see what im eating now, in the early part of my prep! Hunger is really killing me at the moment, food amounts have dropped quite a bit, and these first days have been hell!

http://gasparinutrition.co.uk/darrans-blog.html


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

dazc said:


> New diet is posted on my Gaspari blog, if anyone wants to see what im eating now, in the early part of my prep! Hunger is really killing me at the moment, food amounts have dropped quite a bit, and these first days have been hell!


Can you link me please, I don't know what the Gaspari blog is.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm deffo no brown noser & hate giving compliments but you do look better than the others. That guy with his eyes closed doing a monkey pose is funny!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

Had a bloody awesome back session tonight. just straight sets tonight no drops or pyramids, like to mix it up! lots of accessory work as well! back is already nice and sore!

seated rows (chest on pad)

40kgx12

60kgx12

80kgx12,12,10

scapular retractions on same machine

80kgx15,15,15,12

stiff arm pushdowns

50kgx12

40kgx12,12,10

wide grip pulldowns

85kgx12,11,11

70kgx12

wide grip scapular pulldowns.

60kgx12,12,12

pullovers

20kgx15,15,15,15

v bar pulldowns

80kgx9 (hmm not that much left!)

60kgx15,12,12,11

20 minutes cardio

lats feel awesome! big back FTW!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Can you link me please, I don't know what the Gaspari blog is.


strange, thought i put the link up! here it is - http://gasparinutrition.co.uk/darrans-blog.html



Milzeh said:


> I'm deffo no brown noser & hate giving compliments but you do look better than the others. That guy with his eyes closed doing a monkey pose is funny!


cheers mate! im hoping to be ALOT better for the british! Judges told me afterwards that i won it by quite a margin, so that has boosted my confidence no end!


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the relationship and work issues.

Looking very good in the pics.

I always remember a face and am sure I was sat near to you at last years finals so it will be good to see you on stage this year.

All the best with the rest of the prep.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Hello mate.

On the flip side a nice prep can keep your mind off things bad in your life.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

Rotsocks said:


> Sorry to hear about the relationship and work issues.
> 
> Looking very good in the pics.
> 
> ...


yeah i was there bud, so was probably me, was there with a blond? Itll be good to be on stage there, love watching, but better to be a competitor!



LOCUST said:


> Hello mate.
> 
> On the flip side a nice prep can keep your mind off things bad in your life.


now then bud! yeah, its pretty all consuming prepping for a show, so definately helps!


----------



## gilly (May 30, 2005)

Good luck mate..What seeds do you use in your diet...


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

sesame and pumpkin!

chest and triceps tonight, with some heavy calf work thrown in. high volume tonight, straight sets. ridiculous pump in chest, its looking very full, and when moving about there are some beginings of striations coming through!

flat bench (BB)

60kgx30

100kgx20,18,18,15,11

60kgx30,20

cable flys (from shoulder height)

20kgx12,12,12,12. all with 2 second contraciton and squeeze.

cable flys (from high pully)

15kgx10,10 (again with 2 second contraction)

tricep pushdowns. slow, strict full ROM.

40kgx20,20,18,16,12,12

Bodyweight dips.

30,30,25,11... lol, strength deserted me on the last set, utter failure on rep 12, never even moved upwards!

calf raises (standing machine)

100kgx15,15,15,12

20 minutes cardio

Job done, time for cheat feast now!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

cheat meal done!

6 morrisons best cumberland sausage, 0.5kg southern fries, guarlic baguette, cup of peas, followed by half a litre of Ben and Jerrys.

i make that just under 4000 cals in 25 minutes....

stuffed.com!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

dazc said:


> cheat meal done!
> 
> 6 morrisons best cumberland sausage, 0.5kg southern fries, guarlic baguette, cup of peas, followed by half a litre of Ben and Jerrys.
> 
> ...


That sounds absolutly awesome.

DO you schedule cheat meals or just when you fancy them?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

just once a week on a friday mate. rest of the time, diet is nailed to the gram and to the minute!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

dazc said:


> just once a week on a friday mate. rest of the time, diet is nailed to the gram and to the minute!


Will this stay in throughout mate?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

will play it by ear at the moment. normally yes, but im going to wait and see what happens, because i want to be alot leaner at the British, i may drop them for last month.

weight this morning was 1.5lbs up, so a little water retention from the cheat, but strangely i look leaner than i did yesterday!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

back and biceps, obliterated, with straight sets!

neutral grip, shoulder width, pull ups. bodyweight.

20,20,15,15,12

rows, chest on pad.

70kgx15,15,12

50kgx12,12

stiff arm push downs

25kg,12,12

20kgx12,12

wide grip pulldowns

70kgx12,12

60kgx12,12

50kgx12

ez curls.

20kgx15,15,15,15

standing hammer curls accross chest.

12kgx12,12,12

10kgx15,12

seated incline curls

12kgx12,12,12,10

finished off with 20 minutes cardio, did it on the bike, with resistance quite high, the suffered horrendous quad and glute cramp in the van, trying to drive home, had to stop 3 times to get out and stand with my legs straight, and its only a 5 mintue drive... might put some salt on my food tomorrow! lol


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

really crappy start to tonights session, numbers have dropped big time since last time i did flat bench with a spotter, and the heavier weights. threw my head out of the game for a bit in the gym, but i turned it around and had a reasonable chest session. i suppose i could look at the whys and what ifs, chest was trained on friday so not the usual weeks recovery, i hit back last night and triceps got worked as well as biceps etc etc. I think the fact that i limited reps on the warm up because i wanted to hit some big numbers actually worked against me, should have stuck with the way i normally do it!

flat bench

60kgx15

100kgx12 (would normally be 18-20 warming up)

140kgx8.... was gutted, told my spotter i wanted 12, but would shoot for 15. grrr.

100kgx25 (felt light)

100kgx20,20

slight incline db press, 2 second contraction, working form not weight.

20kgx15,15,15,15

flys, 2 second stretch at bottom and 2 second contraction at top

10kgx20,20,20,15

finished off with 20 minutes cardio.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Plenty of reasons for lifts to be down as you said, it doesmess with your head but as long as they aren't consistently down that's the main thing


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

dazc said:


> will play it by ear at the moment. normally yes, but im going to wait and see what happens, because i want to be alot leaner at the British, i may drop them for last month.
> 
> weight this morning was 1.5lbs up, so a little water retention from the cheat, but strangely i look leaner than i did yesterday!


i always find i look leaner sunday morning after my cheat meal the night before ........ think i will take some pics on sunday this week


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Daz, the comment about the cheat meals being dropped towards the end, I think dropping them at the start of the diet to get the BF down then using them towards the end works best. Almost like a month of over dieting to get ahead then eating in to the show.

Liked the pics of your last show, think I saw them on muscle talk at the time, looking every bit a contender for a top 5 at the brits this year, good luck mate!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

smithy26 said:


> i always find i look leaner sunday morning after my cheat meal the night before ........ think i will take some pics on sunday this week


i think maybe because the muscles are fuller, they show off the cuts better maybe. certainly seems the case for me, but others i know water over and look smooth after a cheat meal



Magic Torch said:


> Daz, the comment about the cheat meals being dropped towards the end, I think dropping them at the start of the diet to get the BF down then using them towards the end works best. Almost like a month of over dieting to get ahead then eating in to the show.
> 
> Liked the pics of your last show, think I saw them on muscle talk at the time, looking every bit a contender for a top 5 at the brits this year, good luck mate!


can certainly see the logic bud, but in honesty i think at 10 weeks out i would struggle to not have cheat meals, even now with carbs still high, im dead on my feet by the end of the week! as the show gets nearer its easier to see the finish line!

7kg to drop, and 10 weeks to do it, so a pretty easy target to meet at the moment, though i probably just jinxed myself saying that lol


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

legs destroyed tonight, but with focus firmly on improving quality rather than mass. Im also focusing on improving flexibility through my whole body, too long i have done the minimum, and i think the inflexibility and low ROM in some joints is having a negative effect.

leg press

100kgx30

120kgx20

150kgx70 widowmaker set.

hamstring curls. (hard and heavy, to build more!)

40kgx15

50kgx12

60kgx8,6,4

Hip flexors, did these in the leg extension, pad just behind the knee, single legged, **** just on the edge of the pad, other leg on the floor. could use total hip machine, but this isolates hip flexors more, by fixing the hips. this was suggested to me by Craig Lee from muscleworks (great guy)

20kgx8 bloody hard!

15kgx12,12

10kgx10

jeeeeeesssus! COULD ...NOT....WALK! lmao

SLDL

60kgx20,20,20

100kgx10

knee extension.

30kg x 10 reps, with 5 burns each rep, so 50 per set.

x 3 sets. VM's on fire!

adductors.

40kgx12 for 3 sets, normal position

20kgx12 for 2 sets flexed at the hip

hip hitches.

20kgx12,12

15kgx12,12

20 minutes cardio was not fun


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I find it the other way lol I don't need cheat meals at the start as only been dieting for a little while but by the end i'm hanging!

Changing things on the lead up to the Brits is not a good move though, stick with what you know for sure!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

met up with James collier for a diet review today, and friend Aaron Hallett. we headed to ultrabodies in finedon for a shoulders session, and then took a few photos. heres me at 10 weeks out, with 8kg to come off to make weight.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

not sure why they are coming out so big!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

couple of me and Aaron


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

btw, Aaron is 15kg heavier than me, hence the fact hes dwarfing me!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

looking good mate ...... good thick back


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking nice and thick mate condition looks like it's all good for the time frame out, what does James think?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

nicely on track, im the same weight i was at 7 weeks out from the muscletalk show, with 3 weeks extra to play with, and a little bit more muscle as well.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

happy to say strength made a return on the bench tonight, set my mind at rest after last weeks poor performance! Everything felt great tonight as well!

flat bench.

bar x 30

60kgx30

100kgx20

120kgx15

140kgx13 get in!

120kgx12

100kgx25

60kgx20

incline DB press, very little rest.

30kgx15

25kgx15

20kgx14

flys

15kgx15

15kgx10

12kgx15, 15

dips, bodyweight

25, 20, 18, 14

straight bar pushdown

50kgx12,8

40kgx10

30kgx10

25kgx15,15

30 minutes cardio.

great session, chest and triceps were very pumped, and looking fuller than a full thing, thats been overfilled!

legs tomorrow, cant wait!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Glad the strength is back up can't be beating the log every single session sometimes we have to be average


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

got to the gym for legs, and realised i had forgotten my bloody knee sleeves! grr. thought about changing bodypart, but the gym was heaving, so legs it was. thought i would just go through the motions, but actually knees felt ok, so had a pretty hard session. stayed at 90% on the leg press just to be safe, but actually went a bit heavier than normal at lower reps.

leg press.

40kgx30

60kgx30

100kgx30

150kgx30

200kgx30

150kgx30

100kgx50 burn baby burn! sweet mother of god my legs were on fire.

ham string curls.

30kgx15

40kgx12

50kgx10

60kgx6 drop set, 50kgx9 40kgx8 30kgx11 20kgx10, erm, never doing a drop set on hammies again, the cramp when i got off was ridiculous.

hip flexors.

25kgx12,12

20kgx15,15

adductors

50kgx15,15

45kgx15,15 yet more cramp, beyond a joke!

hip hitches.

20kgx15,15,15,15

calfs standing raise (heavy day)

100kgx18,15,14,14,11

pump set 30kg x 45 reps.

hobbled over to the bike, and did 20 minutes sscv.  hobbled to the car and drove home. now crashed on sofa in agony! love it!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Gutted on the knee sleeves but shows that sometimes although it's great for the extra safety sometimes we can manage without the supports, it's the same when people wear belts I believe personally. If the form is good then things should work fine


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

shoulders tonight, mental volume, and shoulders are looking by far the best they ever have. condition has come on loads this week, yet only a couple of lbs dropped.

cable lat rais.

10kgx15

15kgx15

20kgx15

25kgx12

30kgx8

negative set, 35kgx8

pump set 15kgx20

rear delt flys, lying on bench

15kgx12

12kgx15,15,12

10kgx15,15

shoulder press.

60kgx15

70kgx15

85kgx12

TUT set 55kg, dropped to 30 kg. MENTAL pump.

rear delts in pec deck

30kgx15,15

25kgx15,15,12

arnold press, not done this in a long time, forgotten how hard it is!

30kgx15,12

25kgx15,15,12

lat raises

14kgx12,12,10

12kgx15

steering wheels

15kgx12,12,12,12

shrugs.

45kgx25,25,20,15

finished with 20 minutes cardio.

awesome, awesome session! i LOVE being in the gym so much its unreal!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

nice work bug guy, looks like you re making great progress.

How many weeks out now?

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

9 weeks on sunday, condition has come on loads since the photos last friday. perfectly on track to bring my best ever package!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

when will you next be checking in with James mate?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

3 weeks tomorrow, which will be 6 weeks out, will be doing progress shots then the same as the last lot at the same time


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

That's good nice and regular then, do you send pics to him regularly on your progress also?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

shoulders tonight, good to have it back at the begining of the week, becase its a priority bodypart.

cable lat raise (single arm)

10kgx12

15kgx12

20kgx12

25kgx12

30kgx8

35kgx6

pump set, 15 kg x18

arnold press (enjoyed it last week, so its back again)

35kgx10

30kgx12,12

25kgx12

rear delt flys on bench

14kgx10

12.5kgx12,12

10kgx15,12

BB OHP. not done this in a long time, but wanted a front delt move, medial and posterior delts were toast!

40kgx12

50kgx12

60kgx10 (that felt very heavy, used to be able to do 100kg, bt then i did also used to do it first )

40kgx12

shrugs.

45kgx20,20

40kgx20,20

full range lat raises.

12.5kgx12,12,12,12,10

overhead tricep extensions, big stretch.

50kgx12

40kgx12,12,10,8

full range, single arm tricep pushdowns, supinated grip.

30kgx12,12,12,10

rope pushdowns.

50kgx10

30kgx12,12

25kgx12

overhead extensions (DB)

14kgx12,12,12,12

finished with 20 minutes cardio!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Look a great session, roll on my shoulder and tri session weds I'm gonna include arnold press for first time in ages


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

just about to hit the gym for a chest session!

thought i would update this though, with a link to my current diet, posted on my Gaspari Blog

http://gasparinutrition.co.uk/darrans-blog.html


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

things keep getting in the way of updating this! grr!

monday i headed over to olympic gym to train shoulders, because my regular gym was closed. Will be going back in a couple of weeks to see Paul George for posing tuition, sharpen up my posing for the finals!

tonights training was stretching and cardio. normally do legs, but had to bump that to tomorrow night because of work!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

great weekend!

saturday morning was cardio, again sunday morning, back in the gym for some basic light core work, and cardio.

sunday lunchtime i headed down to the UKBFF show in leicester. Had a good day, although i was disappointed that there was only 1 guy in the classics class. I think its the first time ive ever seen such a poor classics turn out! Great to catch up with a few friends, and meet a few new people as well!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

dazc said:


> great weekend!
> 
> saturday morning was cardio, again sunday morning, back in the gym for some basic light core work, and cardio.
> 
> sunday lunchtime i headed down to the UKBFF show in leicester. Had a good day, although i was disappointed that there was only 1 guy in the classics class. I think its the first time ive ever seen such a poor classics turn out! Great to catch up with a few friends, and meet a few new people as well!


did the guy get a brits invite ?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

yes i believe he did mate, though i missed the actual moment, because i wanted to go talk to lisa cross after her guest spot.

right, my knee is totally bolloxed, struggling to walk so no chance of doing cardio. Been in a crap mood all afternoon, i mean how can i prep for the british if i cant do cardio! but had a good think about things on way to the gym.

so new plan formulated. a little thing like being unable to walk properly isnt going to stop me taking a top british spot and qualifying for spain next year.

where is it written that cardio needs to involve the legs??? nowhere, at least not in my book, anyones elses book can sod off as far as im concerned, so if people dont agree, id rather those opinions were kept out of my journal.

so, new plan. intensity on weights sessions has been turned up from high, to 'getting silly'. more sets, more exercises, and less rest. HR not to drop below 110bpm. rest periods down to 20-30 seconds, and most of that filled with posing.

shoulder press.

30kgx20

40kgx20

50kgx15 8 sets

rear delts in pec deck

20kgx 12 reps 8 sets

arnold press

22.5kg x 12 reps 8 sets

rear delt flys lying on bench

9kgx12 reps 6 sets.

lat raises.

12kgx12 4 sets

10kgx12 3 sets

shrugs.

40kgx15 reps 6 sets

low cable lat raises single arm

10kg x 12 reps, 10 sets no rest between arms or sets.

steering wheels

10kgx15 6 sets

10 minutes posing practice (as good as cardio anyway)

70 minutes work done.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

sorry to hear about the knee mate... wish I had gone to leicester even more now would have been good to say hi...


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Bitch about the knee but loving the get silly approach hope it makes the ronnie Coleman gotta get geeked approach look easy


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

back and biceps tonight.

v bar pulldown, super setted with narrow grip rows.

50kgx12 then 45kgx12 10 sets!

stiff arm adductions, with scap depression.

15kgx12 8 sets

pullovers supersetted with wide bar neutral grip pulldowns

20kgx12 then 35kgx12 8 sets

preacher curls

15kgx 12 6 sets.

standing hammer curls, drop set, no rest.

15kgx12

14kgx12

12kgx12

10kgx12

9kgx12

8kgx12

7kgx12

6kgx15

5kgx15

4kgx20

3kgx20

2kgx19 couldnt bend my arms.

managed 8 minutes cardio pwo.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> sorry to hear about the knee mate... wish I had gone to leicester even more now would have been good to say hi...


thats a shame mate, would have been good to put a face to the name!



OJay said:


> Bitch about the knee but loving the get silly approach hope it makes the ronnie Coleman gotta get geeked approach look easy


some of the lads in the gym are like WTF are you doing dude, have you gone mad?? lol one of them wanted to train with me, strangely hes not interested at the moment..... lol


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

to be honest mate if u cant do any cardio then u have no other choice , better to try then to give up. Ive always said my weight sessions are far more intense then any cardio i do ........ so crack on and good luck mate


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

measured the quads last night, months of not training legs and dieting has ment significant muscle loss. My once outstanding quad sweep has all but gone, and im now one of those classics guys with a great upperbody, and mediocre legs. Its really getting me down, i just want to get on and train. Theres huge pressure on me to take a top place, and im struggling to stay on target, the fat just isnt coming off like it should be.

tonights session is courtesty of dihydrocodeine, tramadol, diclofenac gel, and vulcan knee sleeves. Yes i know its stupid and i would tell anyone else that, but i dont have any more options, and im fast running out of time.

squats.

barx20, 20

40kgx15

60kgx15,15

80kgx15

100kgx15

120kgx15,15,12

60kgx15,15

SLDL

60kgx20,20

100kgx15

120kgx12

100kgx12,12

60kgx15

good mornings.

40kgx12,12,12,12

single leg SLDL

60kgx12,12,12,12

hamstring curls.

40kgx15,15,15

35kgx15

30kgx15,15,15

hip flexors

20kgx15,15,15,15,15

calfs, 2 rounds james calf routine.

30 minutes cardio

not had a PWO ache in quads like this since i injured my knee over a year and a half ago. had loads more there strength wise, but didnt want to risk it too much.

Hamstrings feel totally burnt out. The doms from last weeks hammies circuit only went a day ago.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

smithy26 said:


> to be honest mate if u cant do any cardio then u have no other choice , better to try then to give up. Ive always said my weight sessions are far more intense then any cardio i do ........ so crack on and good luck mate


cheers bud. there is no chance of me giving up, unless i physically cannot do it. i will push on untill the bitter end, i didnt set out on this road to fail its just another challenge to add to the list of things weighted against me even making it to the british stage.

giving up just isnt in my DNA


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

dazc said:


> measured the quads last night, months of not training legs and dieting has ment significant muscle loss. My once outstanding quad sweep has all but gone, and im now one of those classics guys with a great upperbody, and mediocre legs. Its really getting me down, i just want to get on and train. Theres huge pressure on me to take a top place, and im struggling to stay on target, the fat just isnt coming off like it should be.
> 
> tonights session is courtesty of dihydrocodeine, tramadol, diclofenac gel, and vulcan knee sleeves. Yes i know its stupid and i would tell anyone else that, but i dont have any more options, and im fast running out of time.
> 
> ...


**** Dazc, I am really sorry to see how bad it is, as I know you advocate not adding things to help to much.

IMO do what it takes to get on that stage and win, you are generally a healthy guy so pushing for next 6 weeks shouldnt make to much of an impact, I know nothing the items you mentioned but I am sure there for relaxing and pain.

Not seen pics of the leg sweep but even if it has gone down, your legs are good anyways and they seemed in great condition to, you gonna be peeled, best thing is your fighting thru and your determination will get your thru it.

I am not blowing smoke up your **** mate or sucking up in anyway as you know I am genuine so wouldnt just say.

defy the odds mate and get that trophy


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

few shots at 6 weeks out, from yesterday


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow looking really good mate.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

cheers bud, still another 5 kg to come off yet!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

whose the pressure off for you to do well daz or just ureself?

its a bloody shame about ure knee for sure i would be gutted especially after ure success and hard work this year


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Look awesome mate! u will be spot on in 6 weeks!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Fantastic Daz, you look mint in them pics pal, well done.

Joe


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

hilly said:


> whose the pressure off for you to do well daz or just ureself?
> 
> its a bloody shame about ure knee for sure i would be gutted especially after ure success and hard work this year


alot from myself bud, but i do also have a couple of things that depend on me getting a good placing, to set me up for next year and the competitions that i would like to do.

MeMike, Joe, cheers for the support guys! much appreciated!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

looking crash hot mate, lovely xmas tree happening in the back there...


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

eveing guys! few session updates from this week!

shoulders from monday-

lat raises.

10kgx12 6 sets

shoulder press.

70kgx12 2 sets

60kgx12 2 sets

50kgx12 2 sets

rear delts in pec deck

20kgx15 6 sets

arnold press

20kgx15 3 sets

20kgx12 3 sets

rear delt flys lying on bench

8kgx15 5 sets

low pully cable lat raises, single arm

15kgx12 3 sets

10kgx15 3 sets

shrugs

40kgx12 3 sets

tricep pushdowns.

50kgx12 2 sets

45kgx12 2 sets

40kgx12 2 sets then drop set all the way to 10 kg.

finished with 30 minutes cardio.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

tuesdays back session-

back and biceps, intense stylee.... dam it burns!

wide grip lat pull down

40kgx15

50kgx15

60kgx15

70kgx15

80kgx12 3 sets

vbar pull down with my tweeks to provide big range.

70kgx12 x 3 sets

50kgx12 x 3 sets

40kgx15 x 2 sets

narrow grip rows, with full scapular movement

60kgx12 6 sets

scapular dips. with weight on legs, super setted with scapular retractions on row machine

BW+20kgx20 reps then 50kgx12 reps 5 rotations.

stiff arm pushdowns, super setted with pullovers, no rest.

25kgx12 then 25kgx12 6 rotations.

stiff arm adductions, with full scapular depression.

20kgx12 3 sets

15kgx12 3 sets

standing bicep curls.

18kgx12 3 sets

15kgx12 2 sets

preacher curls

14kgx15 reps 4 sets

standing hammers

12kgx15 4 sets

wide grip machine rows

30kgx20 x 6 sets

finished with 25 minutes cardio.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

usefull little leg session tonight, nothing fancy, just some good hard work and cardio. this will either be the last, or the penultimate legs session before the brits, though i will still hit hams and calfs.

squats

bar x 30 2 sets

60kgx20 2 sets

100kgx15 2 sets

120kgx 10 2 sets

140kgx6

100kgx15 2 sets

60kgx20

SLDL

60kgx 20 3 sets

100kgx15

120kgx7.... grip went, had loads more left in hammies.

80kgx15

60kgx20 4 sets

james 3 minute calf routine.

25 minutes cardio.

simple but very effective, with good slow reps but explosion on the turn around.

Happy 

not sure whats going on with weight this week, i have gained 0.4 of a kg, but am looking leaner everywhere. Last week i lost 1kg with no cardio because of the knee, this week i have done cardio everyday! normall getting heaver while getting leaner would be awesome, but i have to make weight for the brits in just over 5 weeks! going to be fooooking tight to squeeze in!


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

dazc you are looking like a war lord mate absolute quality! keep it up


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

took a trip over to eccles today, for a 1-1 posing session with paul george. Was awesome, and so valuable, especially for something like the classics, where posing is going to be ultra critical because we will all have similar mass and good balance etc.

Really recommended!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

great shoulder session tonight, changed round the order to keep things fresh, and man its hit delts hard!

Arnold press

15kgx20

20kgx20

30kgx12

35kgx12

40kgx10

30kgx10

20kgx12 2 sets

15kgx12 2 sets

Rear delt flys on incline bench

8kgx15 6 sets

Low pulley single arm lat raises.

15kgx12,12

10kgx12,12,12,12

rear delts in pec deck, drop set.

30kgx12

25kgx12

20kgx11

15kgx11

12.5kgx12

10kgx13

7.5kgx14

5kgx13

shoulder press machine, drop set.

70kgx15

50kgx14

40kgx12

30kgx11

20kgx14

15kgx15

10kgx15

5kgx25, really couldnt feel my shoulders at all!

tricep pushdowns.

15kgx30

70kgx6

50kgx10

40kgx12,12,12

30kgx12

20kgx15,15

CGBP

40kgx12,12,12,12,12

steering wheels

20kgx12,12,12,12

15kgx12,12

overhead tricep extensions

60kgx12,12,12

50kgx12,12

finished with 30 minutes cardio.

totally wiped out now!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

wot cardio u doing buddy , u able to do a little now then ?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

hey bud, managing 25-30 minutes PWO, and a couple of mornings a week, and that is absolutely maxed at as to what the knee can handle, and already taking me past where i feel comfortable in terms of risk to be honest. but have to keep pushing, brits is just too important, although with the limited cardio im not going to hit the condition i wanted, and its going to be very tight to make weight.

Did a little leg training tonight, just to keep things ticking over, though i really cant go anywhere near heavy enough on anything to work the muscle hard, so thiking about dropping it altogether as of next week.

sumo squats

SLDL

ham curls

leg extension

adductors,

25 minutes cardio.

knee is well and truly bolloxed!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

how much weight do u tend to drop in water on the day mate?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

to make weight for the show? ill probably have 2kg to drop to make weight, but it will probably be more like 3-3.5kg going on past shows, so ill be a little under weight limit on the saturday.

Done 50 minutes morning cardio this morning. Ive started having a scoop of amminos before i head out, seems to give me a real energy boost and get me going quicker, could be the BA in there i suppose.

4 weeks to go, should be just about perfect time wise! getting excited now, its getting close! really only 3 weeks of fat loss left!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

tonight was shoulders and triceps. Strength has gone nuts, had to really hold back, dont want to risk injury at this stage by going mega heavy, had sooo much left in the tank it was unreal!

single arm, low pully side laterals.

10kgx20

20kgx12

25kgx12

30kgx10 back up to the best offseason levels!!

20kgx12

15kgx15

10kgx20

rear delts in pec deck

30kgx12

40kgx12

50kgx12.. just nuts, could have gone heavier!

30kgx20

20kgx20

15kgx20

shoulder press.

60kgx25 way too light!

70kgx15

80kgx12

90kgx12 whaaaaat!

80kgx10

70kgx12

60kgx10

50kgx10

rear delt flys on bench.

10kgx15 5 sets

arnold press

20kgx15 4 sets

tricep pushdowns.

60kgx12 2 sets

50kgx12

40kgx15 2 sets onto drop-

30kgx12

25kgx12

20kgx14

15kgx15

10kgx12, few breaths then 12 reps, x 3.

db lat raises.

14kgx12

18kgx12 2 sets

14kgx12 3 sets

shrugs.

40kgx25 3 sets

45 minutes cardio, knee felt great!

dont know whats going on, but i like it alot!

shoulders have improved alot since bedford, and are by far their best ever, and looking great. everyone knows i bring a good back, and full chest, now shoulders are coming on and really matching!

happy happy!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

feeling pretty worn out now! diet changes, along with extra cardio in a morning, and a few totally hectic days at work has pretty much destroyed me!

quick back session tonight, and just had my cheat meal, 300g sirloin, some bacon, 5 bread rolls, asparagus, peppers, broccoli, and a couple of creme scones for dessert!

am now dying on the sofa, looking very vascular and full!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

totally on my ****. struggling to even perform basic tasts now, and not sure how long i can carry no like this for. dont kno if im coming down with something or what, mind is willing but body cannot comply.

legs tonight.

duck press.

4 sets x40 reps

shallow press, very sow

3 sets, 20 reps

full ROM press, full core brace going as deep as possible before pelvic tilt.

2 sets 15 reps.

ham curls

3 set 20 reps

calfs.

did some

cardio, 9 minutes, then i had to stop, room was spinning and i was getting ready to throw up. apparently i look on death door, and pretty mucht he whole time i was in the gym people were asking if i was ok or not.

took me five minutes to get out of the carpark at the gym, car wouldnt drive, kept stalling, then i realised still had the handbrakce on. hmm, not sure was the safets drive home to be honest.

had a moan to james, his reply was 'your be ok if you were sleeping on a night' ..... lol well yes, but im not!

if its the same tomorrow im having a day of all training, this is no good. fell asleep at work earlier sat at my desk, was woken up by one of the lads. doesnt look good when they are working hard finding me asleep in the office.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

50 minutes morning cardio this morning, then something different tonight, to speed things up even more.

cardio- 5 minutes warm up then 10 minutes intervals.

olly bar circuits. deadlift, SLDL, BOR, low hang-high pull, shoulder press, squats, then press ups.

bar x 20 reps

30kgx20 reps

40kgx15 reps

50kgx10 reps

30kgx20 reps

sweet baby jesus i was sweating like a pig!

cardio 15 mintues sscv.

got home and did 30 minutes routine practice.

totally wiped out now!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

not long now Daz... keep focussed and you will be caning it on stage mate...


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

cheers bud, i hope so!

its tough going at the moment, but then everyone else is in the same boat as well, so its not like im special! lol


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

DB chest press

15kgx20

20kgx20

25kgx20

30kgx15 4 sets

Flat bench

100kgx15 4 sets

cable fly

20kgx15 4 sets

machine row

60kgx15

80kgx12 2 sets

60kgx15 2 sets

wide grip pull down

70kgx12

60kgx12

50kgx12 3 sets

vbar pull down, with my own tweeks to range.

50kgx12 5 sets

pullovers, with 100% core brace to work abs in iso.

25kgx15 5 sets

40 minutes cardio.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Daz its good to read that other people are feeling exactly the same makes me feel normal!!! lol ive been following your thread and I know exactly what you mean when you say its tough!! the worst is having to go to work with a fuzzy head after not being able to sleep my bed is the sofa at the moment as im up and down all night... no matter how many times we diet i think we always forget how tough and demanding these last few weeks are and when you are feeling sh1te you know your nearly there!.....not long now the days are ticking we will be on that stage before you know it. Ps it needs to hurry as I cant shut the door on my dirty food cupboard as it has that many cakes and biscuits in it =)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey Daz thought I would pop in and see how things are going, looks like things are going well mate with how you are feeling mate.....keep it going only 2 weeks to go buddy all the best.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

clarkey said:


> Daz its good to read that other people are feeling exactly the same makes me feel normal!!! lol ive been following your thread and I know exactly what you mean when you say its tough!! the worst is having to go to work with a fuzzy head after not being able to sleep my bed is the sofa at the moment as im up and down all night... no matter how many times we diet i think we always forget how tough and demanding these last few weeks are and when you are feeling sh1te you know your nearly there!.....not long now the days are ticking we will be on that stage before you know it. Ps it needs to hurry as I cant shut the door on my dirty food cupboard as it has that many cakes and biscuits in it =)


 talk about torturing yourslef! i cant have anything in the house other than the exact food i need for my dairly diet, im not sure i would be able to trust myself! even get mad cravings to have extra protein shakes etc! I dont, but sometimes its a struggle! no way i could have dirty food in, it would be talking to me by now! haha



Pscarb said:


> Hey Daz thought I would pop in and see how things are going, looks like things are going well mate with how you are feeling mate.....keep it going only 2 weeks to go buddy all the best.


cheers bud, yeah its going as well as it can! over a kg lost this week, and will be another one off next week im sure. feeling very small and very flat now, so i guess it must be about right!

head is playing tricks, keep feeling like i have lost lots of muscle and have gone backwards from the MT show, even though i know thats crazy and im pretty sure im holding more muscle and already alot tighter. Think maybe the flatness has alot to do with it, i looked better 3-4 weeks ago, even though im alot leaner now (going on skin folds) just trying not to think about things too much!!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

had posing practice with Paul George yesterday.

morning cardio every morning this week, and PWO cardio as well.

feeling very tired, and looking forward to it being over now!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

hey guys,

not that im presuming anyone cares.... lol

but if anyone wants to follow, im running a day by day detailed account of training, diet, water manipulation and everything else in the run up to the finals on my gaspari blog here-

http://gasparinutrition.co.uk/darrans-blog.html

ill still be dropping in here, but dont get time to update it in detail every day 

Good luck in the final weeks to everyone esle coming into the Brits. see you all there!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

all the best for the final run in mate.

ill be their offering my support


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

You look awesome shape Daz - Im following this.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

go on Daz... keep it tight... show us your intercostals... 

these are all things I would be shouting at you if I could make it... sadly will be away... good luck on the day mate and I know you will enjoy it...


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

things didnt go well over the weekend, had to deplete and do cardio on the friday to make weight on saturday, ended up in the tall class, and never managed to get full and dry again from messing about with things on friday.

made top ten on sunday, but didnt make top 6, was ok on sunday about it, then mood really bombed yesterday and i was miserable as sin, felt like i had really failed.

even though making it to sunday at the british finals is a mega achievement!

back on the cardio and diet now, see what happens


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chin up mate.......so fuking easy to fuk the whole job up on bad last few days......fire a few pics up for us


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

^^ x 2

And tell us what would you do differently next time around, especially in the days leading up to a comp? That would be useful info :thumbup1:


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

dont actually have any pictures??!

what would i do differently? easy, id make sure that once i dehydrate and carb up i arent 4kg overweight, and having to do cardio the day before to drop glycogen out of the muscles to make weight. so i looked mega flat on saturday, and while i looked much better sunday i wasnt quite as dry, and i then ate too many carbs pre-show and overspilled, so was smooth on stage Carb up etc was exactly the same as last show, same starting weight as well, but at the end of it last time i weighed in at 76.8, this time i was weighing 82 kg... no idea how doing the same thing produces such different results, but it did!

only just made weight by 0.4kg, and to do that i had to stretch, which put me in the tall class (just) meaning that people just 6mm taller than me had an extra 3kg weight allowance, so i was massively out muscled.

wont happen like that again!

im a short class guy, and need to make sure i compete as such.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

All you can do is learn from it mate and make sure you use it to not make the same mistake next time. It always amazes me that the whole diet can be fcuked up by one or two days. Mental. Anyway you done seriously well to even step in the brits stage so well done you should be proud!!!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

have decided to do the stars of tomorrow show, prove that the brits condition was a mistake, and not what i intended!

last week has gone well, and im now doing a heavy depletion, something i havent done before.

details of the last weeks diet is up in my gaspari blog here http://gasparinutrition.co.uk/218/articles/stars-of-tomorrow-monday-31st-october-2011.html

and as always, ill detail what im doing! if it goes wrong, well people can see it! i dont believe in keeping things hidden or secret like so many. what i do relates to me!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

best of luck for the stars daz


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

cheers mate!

really finding depletion tough going this time round. im doing a much heavier depletion than normal, and its really wiped me out. 4days of tiny amounts of carbs, 2x cardio sessions and weights as well.

as excited as i am about the show, im also looking forward to it being over. 3 shows in one year has been alot harder mentally than i thought it would, and i have spent nearly 30 weeks dieting in comp prep, and even between shows in rebound periods diet was strict, so wasnt exactly time off.

there again, i suppose even after this show, i will still be sticking to a strict diet, just be nice to have a little more food, and have the option to cheat or eat more if im hungry and feel like it!

will be nice to have full muscle bellies, and the strength that goes with higher carbs diets as well. sick of pushing little weights round in the gym


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Can you detail what you will be doing in terms of depleting, carb up and water manipulation??


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

hi mate, diet is in the gaspari blog in the run up to depletion.

depletion has been the same as the low carb day, but with the potato before bed removed, and morning oats down to 30g!

not sure what carb up will be, will let you know tomorrow, but will probably be about 1000g carbs from oats, bananas, and potatos, with a little bit of turkey, maybe 500g spread through the day.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah it must be [email protected] in the gym on a restriction for that length.....

jeezus - you'll feel like superman after you drop a snickers and 4 bags of walkers in the tank lol


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

All the best for today!! :thumbup1:


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

what a great weekend!

after the stomach problems of thursday night friday i was back eating though i didnt get as many carbs in as i wanted, so was a little flat when i started water drop. saturday i was up early and headed off down to london, a long drive with some very heavy traffic made for nearly 6 hours travelling before i got to the hotel! It was an indian run hotel in ealing, a very mixed part of london, and while it was decent enough, you got the feeling the hotel was a good 20 years past its use by date, and in need of a god update! On check in i was given my room key for the twin room, and when i said my friend would be joining me shortly, should he give reception his reg number for parking, the guy looked at me for a second with a rather strange expression on his face, took back the room key he had just put on the desk, and replaced it with two keys saying 'sir, i have upgraded you and your friend to two single rooms, i hope that is ok?'. obviously that day i had an air of 'gay' about me, and he maybe thought we were secretly a couple?? Anyway, i wasnt bothered as i knew i would be up all night, and aaron is apparently a snorer (so am i).

i headed off to genesis gym to get tanned, and when i got back, aaron had just arrived! He was fantastic support all weekend, and i had a great time, a truly great friend, and without him i wouldnt have been competing this weekend.

saturday night i was looking very good, legs were extremely vascular and everything seemed to be on track. sunday morning i was a little flat, but hoped it would sort itself out. steak and eggs for breakfast, and headed off to get the last coat of tan, then to the stars of tomorrow show. we got weighed in, had a competitors meeting and then aaron and i headed off to get nandos. this was to be my carb up and trial to see how salt affects me on show day.

the trip to nandos was long, though only 5 miles, and fraught with trials tribulations and .... well, free food! there was some kind of religious festival on, blocking the whole of what seemed like a local town centre in london, and we ended up driving through a very packed bit, but as we did so there were stalls that were giving out rather strange foods, and passing it to cars! eventually we got to nandos, and aaron in panic about being late back to the show ate dessert then main course in about 4 minutes. i ate mine in a similar time, because i was just bloody starving! lol.

raced back to the venue and ended up having to hang aroung another 5 hours untill i was on stage! grrr! i was conservative with the nandos, so any effect it might have had was lost, and it was back to carbing on sweets and rice again!

i had a wicked time backstage, everyone was friendly and as always i was the guy talking non stop to everyone! i loved being on stage, and was very happy to be up there doing my thing. really enjoyed doing my posing routine, and wished it had lasted 3x as long so i could have relaxed and taken it in! i didnt make top 3, but i really dont care. this show was about finding the enjoyment and love of competing again, trying something different, and most of all having fun. and i did all that in bucket loads. so very glad i did it, because i have taken a huge amount from doing so.

There is much more to be learned from mistakes and defeat than there is from winning, and i move forward now with my love of being on stage intact, my motivation at an all time high, and most importantly a clear picture in my head, along with a plan, of what i want to do next year. And probably the biggest key to my success in all of this, the tools to be able to make it happen. Sunday i tried something that ment i lost 10% of conditioning, but in it i gained something much more valuable, and the knowledge of how my body works.

In my head i won the muscle talk show because of how i looked. I didnt, i won in spite of not being the leanest and dryest, because i have a great shape and balance. but the british and the stars are the top of the game, and in that league the others also have the size and the balance and i have been caught lacking in the condition game. Thats easily put right, and next year i will be coming to WIN, make no mistake, there is a British title with my name on it next year.

ive stood on stage with some of the best bodybuilders in the country, and judged alongside them. Just a few years back, i didnt think i would ever even compete. This weekend i have seen just how far i have come. Im nothing special, just an average joe, with no real genetic ability or significant advantage, just a dream and a mentality to give it my all despite set back after setback. And im here, competing at the top levels, with the best guys. Today im pround to be beaten by better athletes than me, i have the drive to come back and beat them.

Great weekend.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

offseason diet, and training plan is now up in my gaspari journal!

http://gasparinutrition.co.uk/218/articles/what-now-tuesday-15th-november-2011.html

if anyones interested! lol


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

big volume shoulder session tonight! ouch!

shoulder press.

30kgx50

50kgx40

60kgx30

70kgx20

85kgx11

rear delt flys, laying on bench.

6kgx30

8kgx20

12kgx20

14kgx12, 12, 12

arnold press.

20kgx20

25kgx15

30kgx12, 12, 11, 10

ultra wide grip row.

50kgx20,20,20,20,15

shrugs,

45kgx30,30,25,16

full range lat raises.

10kgx12

8kgx10,10,10

7kgx10,10,10

finished with 15 minutes cardio


----------

